# 832 gettin' it done again!



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

832?
the number of bass youve caught this year?


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

Suffix 832


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

The new suffix 832


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

maybe try giving a report and explain 832.... 

brace yourself also 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

whoops, you posted that as i posted mine lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

